# The New Guy



## thesnowman147 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey everyone, I'm Matt and here to improve my skills as a writer, and also help others improve their own skills as well. I was actually referred here by a friend of mine who is a former member from several years ago, and figured this was a good place to talk to other writers besides him, to be honest, I think he was tired of me always going to him for advice. I look forward to being apart of the forum!


----------



## aj47 (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome to our community.  We're a diverse bunch--spanning the globe and writing in multiple styles and genres.  You should be able to find kindred spirits here.  I'm more of a poet so I may not be who you're looking for.  Or maybe I am.

Look around and make yourself comfy.  You need to level up to full member status before you can share your work for feedback here (not that you necessarily want to do that right away--it can be kinda daunting to put stuff on the internet for strangers to critique). To become a member, you need to make ten posts--you're at two as I type this.  The reason for this is spammers/scammers/bots and other disreputables.  It's relatively easy to fake one or two legit posts, even for spammers (though some can't manage it).  But ten is asking too much.  Writers, on the other hand *like* to write and so ten posts is a good number to warm up with.

Your username will shift to *green* when you're good to go (also you'll see the button to start a new thread in the places for getting critique--it will magically appear). I should warn you that you'll also see new hallways and rooms in the forum once you level up.  We have private, member-only spaces that are invisible to search engines and other non-members (like you, now).

Again welcome.  Don't let the forum overwhelm you.  Check out the lounge and socialize or contribute to a writing discussion or give someone feedback on their work and your ten will be done in no time.


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey, snowman, welcome to WF. I see you are posting around the forums so you will have your full member status in no time. If you need any help or advice you can pm any mentor - their names are in purple, like mine.

See you on the forums!

jen


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello and welcome!

Once you reach ten posts you become a full member, which allows you to choose your profile picture and edit your signature. Additionally, you can then consider posting samples of your work.

We also have some Writing Contests, Prompts and Contests on here that you might find interesting. We also have a Mentor Directory. You can ask mentors questions around here if you wish to.

Hopefully, you'll enjoy being on here! Cheers!


----------



## CWoodsField (Jan 31, 2017)

This forum will be a valuable tool, for sure! Also, may I suggest buying some good books: writing fiction (or non-fiction) and an editing manual. Find an editing book that deals less on grammar and more on "cutting the fat." Those are more helpful than you can imagine! I am sure people here will help with that when you submit stories, too.


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello and welcome,

Ask away us members always enjoy helpping another fellow writer. My advice would be to continue writing even when you doubt your skills. I have posted work on here and then have benefited from the advice that I have received through all the members critiques.

You have already made the first step in your journey to getting better by joining us here. Can not wait to see you and your work around the forum. Also there are some pretty amazing groups on WF such as new writers bunch that I think you would also find helpful, where you can ask your many questions.


----------



## thesnowman147 (Feb 2, 2017)

I do have a question, is it better to post in the general fiction area for a critique or if it belongs in a specific genre forum, place it there?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 3, 2017)

It depends on what you're writing. We do have sub-genres for certain genres such as Sci-Fi, but almost anything fiction can go in the General Fiction (except for Fan Fiction for legal reasons. The forum for that you would be unable to access). We also have the Prose Writer's Workshop which has no sub-genres meaning anything would go there (again except for Fan-Fiction). The difference between the General Fiction and the PWW is that the PWW keeps your work out of the eyes of casual onlookers meaning you'd be able to keep your first publishing rights. You're also more likely to get multiple critiques.

So to summarize, if you're not worried about protecting your work from non-members, the General Fiction or the appropriate sub-forum would be fine.

If you want your work protected, then you would use the Prose Writers Workshop.


And welcome to the WF


----------



## thesnowman147 (Feb 3, 2017)

mrmustard615 said:


> It depends on what you're writing. We do have sub-genres for certain genres such as Sci-Fi, but almost anything fiction can go in the General Fiction (except for Fan Fiction for legal reasons. The forum for that you would be unable to access). We also have the Prose Writer's Workshop which has no sub-genres meaning anything would go there (again except for Fan-Fiction). The difference between the General Fiction and the PWW is that the PWW keeps your work out of the eyes of casual onlookers meaning you'd be able to keep your first publishing rights. You're also more likely to get multiple critiques.
> 
> So to summarize, if you're not worried about protecting your work from non-members, the General Fiction or the appropriate sub-forum would be fine.
> 
> ...



Oops! Is it possible can I get that thread deleted or should I just do a self-delete?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent you a PM. Usually we don't delete threads and you'll be unable to. Sorry.


----------



## JaneC (Feb 3, 2017)

welcome!


----------

